# NFS userspace Daemon?

## lightbit

Hi there!

Is there a Userspace NFS daemon emergeable in gentoo? A "emerg -s nfs" only shows me the one nfs-utils package....

thx, lightbit

----------

## erikb

Hi,

I was trying to setup my machine as an NFS server, but NFS refuses to start:

```
# /etc/init.d/nfs restart

 * Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping NFS statd ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd ...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Exporting NFS directories ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...

 * Error starting NFS daemon                                              [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ]

#

```

...and checking in /var/log/everything/current:

```
Mar  6 21:48:41 [rpc.mountd] Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.

Mar  6 21:48:41 [rpc.statd] Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.

Mar  6 21:48:41 [rpc.statd] Version 1.0.6 Starting

Mar  6 21:48:41 [nfsd] nfssvc: Function not implemented

Mar  6 21:48:41 [rc-scripts] Error starting NFS daemon

```

Searching through the forums and the rest of the net seem to indicate that this is because people don't have NFS server support in the kernel.  I intentionally disabled that option in my kernel, as I wanted to use the userspace NFS server instead.  (Just trying to be a good linux citizen, and run as much stuff in userspace as possible.)

My question is: what does one have to do to get the userspace NFS server (nfsd?) working in gentoo?  It does exist somewhere in emerge, correct?  I have trouble believing that gentoo only has support for the kernel server!

p.s.  Sorry if this is obvious somewhere, but I sure missed it.  Searching for various combinations of "nfs userspace server install gentoo" wasn't very educational.

----------

## erikb

I'll just bump this once.  Seriously, no one can tell me that gentoo supports the userspace NFS server?

----------

## nielchiano

 *erikb wrote:*   

> I'll just bump this once.  Seriously, no one can tell me that gentoo supports the userspace NFS server?

 

did you find that out already? I'm also looking to get userspace NFS to work

----------

## nielchiano

 *lightbit wrote:*   

> Hi there!
> 
> Is there a Userspace NFS daemon emergeable in gentoo? A "emerg -s nfs" only shows me the one nfs-utils package....
> 
> thx, lightbit

 

did you find any answers on this yet?

----------

## Genone

AFAIK the nfs userspace server is deprecated in favor of the kernel server.

EDIT: See this Suse security advisory as well.

----------

## UberLord

You still need NFS server support in the kernel iirc.

----------

## nielchiano

 *Genone wrote:*   

> AFAIK the nfs userspace server is deprecated in favor of the kernel server.

 

Well... kernel is impossible to do in a Vserver...

----------

## Earthwings

Merged two threads on the same topic.

----------

